# Evo, Wellness Core or Solid Gold and tear stains?



## gez137 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just adopted a new puppy (cocker spaniel). I am still deciding what I should feed her. Which premium grain free food would you recommend? I was thinking about feeding her either evo,wellness core or solid gold. Which one is better with tear stains? 

Thanks!:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Congrats on your new puppy! :smile:

I would maybe think about rotating between several different kibbles. Variety is key to a healthy diet. I rotate my dogs food about ever 2-3 months. If one month I am feeding a chicken based kibble, the next month I try to feed a fish based kibble and so on. 

If you are having trouble finding different meat based kibbles you can also feed a vairty of canned foods. Along with rotating kibble I also rotate between quality canned foods as well.

Out of the kibbles you listed I like Evo the best, however, I have no idea how it will be with tear stains. Have you looked into the Champion foods? Orijen and Acana?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

How old is your puppy? Grain free food can definitely help eliminate them, but diet isn't always the cause. Sometimes young puppies have them because their tear ducts are too small and get obstructed easily. This leads to the tears running down the eyes causing a moist environment for yeast and bacteria growth. She may just outgrow it after a couple of months.

Wellness CORE and Evo are both great kibbles. I used to feed Innova but now I switched to Orijen and raw and I can definitely see the difference in his coat and his poops :biggrin:


----------



## RichM (Jul 24, 2010)

My cocker spaniel was having tear stains since she was a puppy and have tried Orijen Adult, EVO (all of the grain-free formulas) and TOTW and did not help.
I recently switched to Acana Grasslands and she has been doing great on it. No more tear stains, paw licking and scratching.


----------



## sissilya (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm the big FANS of WELLNESS CORE..


----------

